# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  "Geschenk" auf Thai und was dahinter steckt

## Joseph

Ich nehme an, jeder von Euch hat schon einmal seinem Tirag ein ??????? (etwa: khoongkhwann) gegeben.  ??????? bedeutet: Geschenk 

Heute möchte ich den Hintergrund des Wortes ??????? etwas beleuchten. Wenigstens für mich ist nicht uninteressant, was dahinter steckt…

????  ist ursprünglich die Bezeichnung für den Haupthaarwirbel am Kopf! Vor langer Zeit haben die Thais geglaubt, der Haarwirbel am oberen Hinterkopf verrate den Charakter des Menschen. Hatte z.B. jemand zwei solcher Wirbel, hieß es, das sei ein listenreicher Mensch, der mit vielen Tricks seine Mitmenschen zu täuschen versuche…

Man meinte auch,  der Haarwirbel sei der Sitz eines persönlichen Schutzgeistes, den jeder Mensch habe. Man übertrug den Namen auf den Schutzgeist, das heißt ???? war jetzt der Schutzgeist.

Dieser Schutzgeist konnte verloren gehen. Früher durfte man den Thais niemals über die Haare streichen (auch heute wird es oft nicht gern gesehen), man fürchtete, dadurch konnte der ???? verloren gehen! Ohne Schutzgeist ist man mutlos. Der Verlust des ‚Khwans’ bedeutete Verlust der Courage. 

Daher findet man Ausdrücke wie ????????  (etwa: khwansi-e) und  ???????   (khwanhai), wörtlich der ‚Khwan’ ist verloren  bzw. der ‚Khwan’ ist verschwunden. Bedeutung: jemand hat seinen Mut verloren.  (z.B. ???????????? – etwa: Thahaansi-ekhwan = die Soldaten verloren ihre Kampfmoral oder ???????????????? -etwa: dekgamlangkhwanhai = Der ‚Khwan’ des Kindes verschwindet gerade, Bedeutung: Das Kind hat fürchterliche Angst. Auch spricht man von ???????????? (etwa: dekkhwan-oon), wörtlich „Kind mit schwachem Schutzgeist“ = furchtsames, ängstliches Kind. 

So wurde aus ???? = Schutzgeist (durch einen Metaphorisierung genannten Prozess) ???? = Mut, Selbstvertrauen 

Gewöhnlich am 4. Tag nach der Geburt eines Kindes wurde (wird auf dem Lande auch heute noch teilweise) eine ?????????? (etwa :Zunge rausstrecken: hithiithamkhwan) genannte Zeremonie durchgeführt, wörtlich übersetzt: Zeremonie zum Herstellen von Courage, von Lebensmut. Man dachte, die ersten drei Tage (in der schwache Säuglinge oft starben) seien die Neugeborenen noch ?????? (etwa: luugpiih) = Kinder, die noch den Geistern gehörten, erst ab dem 4. Tag seien sie ????? (etwa:luugkonn) = Kinder, die dem Menschen gehören. Am 4. Tag will man dem Kind seinen Schutzgeist geben, in für das leben fit machen…

Wahrscheinlich kennt jeder von Euch die Sitte, dass ein Mönch oder eine andere verehrungswürdige Person jemandem einen dicken Stofffaden um das Handgelenk bindet. Dies wird ??????? (etwa: phugkhwan) = ‚den Khwan festbinden’ genannt. Man will verhindern, das der ‚Khwan’ verschwindet, man will also dem Menschen Mut geben, heute sagt man, ohne den Zusammenhang noch zu kennen, das Band soll dem Menschen ‚Glück’ bringen. 

Durch  Bedeutungserweiterung wurde daraus ???? = wertvoll, kostbar, dies ist leicht verständlich, denn Mut, Selbstvertrauen waren ja etwas sehr Kostbares. Und jetzt sind wie bei ??????? = Geschenk angelangt, ??? heißt ja Sache, ??????? bedeutet also kostbare Sache, und das sollte ein Geschenk ja sein. 

Joseph

----------

Da kriegt "alles an den Haaren herbei gezogen" auch 'nen neuen Betrachungswinkel.....

Danke für diese interessante Information.l

----------

